# Help and advice needed please.



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I am soon to renew my insurance and the problem I'm haveing is that when I either input or explain the details of my car I get a few discrepancies that have stopped me getting quite a few quotes. My car is a May 2004 (04) 3 door Focus TDCI Sport. But some data bases used by brokers and insurers suggest the car can only be either a "2003 three door" or a "2004 five door" ?

I have spoken to the DVLA who were very helpfull and confirmed that the details on my V5 match exactly those held on the DVLA database and are correct ! On the advice of the DVLA I then spoke to the Association of British insures who in turn suggested I speak to the British Insurance Brokers association ! I'm guessing the lady I spoke to was either brain dead or having a very bad day, after listening to me explain my problem she put me on hold and proceeded to transfer me to my current insurer who although willing were unable to be of any help and were just as bemused with the situation as I was ?

Although I've been aware of the issue it has never stopped me getting lots of good competitive quotes, until now !

I would really appreciate any help or advice that anyone can offer as I simply don't know what to do and feel that choice is restricted which will probably result in me having to pay more through no fault of my own.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Run the quote through as a 2004 5 door, then speak to the insurers and get them to change the no. of doors to 3. 

The number of doors shouldn't affect the premium. However, the year of make is a rating factor, so you need to make sure this is right on the quote.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks for the reply, I did try that but have already had one company decline to quote ? I will be shopping around more though so I'll see what I find although if possible I would like to try and correct the erroneous information held on these data bases !


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm at the point where I'm asking out of hope and desperation as I've been getting more quotes that upon being checked are based on erroneous details held on the databases used by insurers and brokers.

So far I've spoken to the following !

DVLA
Association of British Insurers (ABI)
British insurance brokers association (BIBA)
Financial Ombudsman
Financial services authority (FSA)
Motor insurers bureau (MIB)
Information commissioners office

With the exception of BIBA who just transfered me to my current insurer  everyone has been willing to help but unable to actually do anything apart from suggesting another organisation that I could try ?

Tomorrow I'll be trying the Office of Fair Trading but it would appear that I am facing a brick wall on all sides, if that fails I'll try writing to Auto Express to see if they can offer any assistance !

Failing that I am lost and face being forced to pay higher premiums simply because the companies who do have access to the correct details are so far the ones who cost between 20 and 50% more than the insurers who only have access to the incorrect data.

I know it's a long shot but can anyone suggest anything I may have missed ?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Was your car a late registered vehicle? ie a 2003 model that was actually registered in 2004? 

I'd happily have a look at a quote for you and see if I can find a way round it. We aren't a car insurance specialist so our rates may or may not be competitive, but worth a try.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks for taking the time to help and any help is appreciated 

The car was registered on the 28th May 2004 and from what I can gather there are plenty of 3 door TDCI Sports that are 2004 04 plates ?

The problem as I said in my first post is this issue with the number of doors and the guy at the Ombudsman confirmed that if I blindly accepted a quote and later needed to claim the insurance company could simply invalidate my claim/insurance as the material facts would be incorrect !


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

As a Broker, i'd be doing one of two things, subject to confirmation that all is OK from the insurers - 

1) Issuing docs on a 2004 5 door and making a "History" note that the vehicle is actually a 3 door.

or 2) issuing docs on a 2003 3 door and making a "History" note that the vehicle is actually a 2004 YOM.

Our History screens are notes that can not be altered once written, so we would just keep a note there that it was agreed by the insurers so there wouldn't be any problems in the event of a claim. Most Brokers "should" be looking to do the same, unless things have changed and insurers won't allow this any more (although i cant see why not).

I've checked the ABI codes and there isn't a listing for a 2004 3 door. The vehicle listings are supplied by the manufacturers to the ABI, so it is unusual for these to be incorrect.

I would suspect that your car is a 2003 model that got registered late, hence it not showing on the 2004 model listings. Often happens when a vehicle is sat around either in yard or at the dealers, then gets sold off cheaper as an end of line when a new model comes out.

Are there any facelift features on the 2004 model and does you car have these?


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks for your time and effort, it really is appreciated.

From what I can gather both the three and five door models were produced (or registered ?) between the 1st September 2003 and the 22nd of December 2004. As far as I know there is nothing about my car to suggest it is a 2003 model with an 04 plate and I'm not aware of anything about the model that would suggest any difference between a 2003 and a 2004 ?

I've just had a quick look and at moment there are two exactly like mine for sale on Autotrader and 4 on eBay all imperial blue and all 04 plates ?

I may try contacting Ford just on the off chance, it's interesting that you quote the ABI as they said although they would like to they couldn't help ?

Thanks again for your help


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Seriously, you don't need to ring anyone other than an insurer/broker after you have got a quote. 

Get a quote based on your reg no, which I guess will flag up a 2004 5 door. Then ring the insurer/broker and get them to note it as a 3 door on their records. Sorted. 

There isn't an ABI code for a 2004 3 door, so you will be chasing your tale ringing anyone else. 

There is no premium difference between a 5 door car and a 3 door car, so it won't affect what you pay getting a quote on a 5 door. Just make sure you phone who ever is quoting and ask them to note their records it is actually a 3 door, they can even confirm in writing to you if it causes concern as your schedule will show a 5 door, possibly. 

The certificate of insurance is the legal document and that only ever bears a registration number anyway, so you won't have trouble evidencing you are insured. I'm pretty sure the number of doors doesn't show in the MID either.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Again thanks for the advice and suggestions, I will look into it and speak to one of the companies that gave me a good quote and see what happens. The only resevervation I have is regarding the information I got from the Ombudsman about the "material facts" and the possibility of this being used against me in the event of a claim.

Once again thanks for the help.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

But if you have told the insurers it is a 3 door and they have noted their records, then you have disclosed the material fact. The ombudsman shouldn't be giving out advice on how to get new business quotes, their job is to settle disputes!


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

O.k thanks, I'll see how I get on ?


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Shiny said:


> But if you have told the insurers it is a 3 door and they have noted their records, then you have disclosed the material fact. The ombudsman shouldn't be giving out advice on how to get new business quotes, their job is to settle disputes!


I spoke to a company who had previously quoted only to give me the "according to our database it's a five door" ! I did everything you suggested so they simply then changed their line from "not in our database" to "I've just checked and although we can find your car when going through a manual check the reason it's not on the database we use is because its not a car we insure because its a *high power* Sport model" 

They then went on to tell me that they would insure the 90 and the 110 bhp 2004 Focus just not mine ! So no mention of 100bhp TDCI but they would insure "the 110bhp 2004 (04)" model that I can't find mention of anywhere but they won't insure my 9 year old diesel Focus ?

You couldn't make it up and it looks like that not only are they not interested in my business they also appear to be at best still be using erroneous details and at worst completely incopetent  :wall::wall:

Thanks again for your help and suggestions


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Well I went back to my current insurer and after a short discussion they not only got my renewal price down, they got it below last years price !

Thank you Adrian Flux


----------

